# [SOLVED] vmware server not working after upgrade

## RealNoob

Hi,

Today I have upgraded vmware-server from version "2.0.2.203138-r1" to "2.0.2.203138-r4" and vmware-modules from version "1.0.0.24-r3" to "208.2", but now I am not able to access the web interface or the started VMs.

After the update by portage, I have executed vmware-config.pl and do one or 2 manual changes as recommanded by the tool. And as said above, I can't connect to the web interface, so I cannot connect directly to the guestOS to check its IP address and to be sure that it was started properly.

Using vmrun, I can start the vm, it seems, but I am not able to access the guestOS through ssh. ssh replies "no route to host".

Does anyone have an idea where could be located the problem?

----------

## madchaz

Do you get any error messages when starting vmware-server?

Anything else that got updated at the same time?

Edit: to correct innacurate information

----------

## RealNoob

@madchaz: Below is the extract from /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log for the world update I did yesterday:

```
>>> Messages generated by process 10786 on 2011-03-31 09:41:44 CEST for package media-libs/freetype-2.4.4:

LOG: postinst

The TrueType bytecode interpreter is no longer patented and thus no

longer controlled by the bindist USE flag.  Enable the auto-hinter

USE flag if you want the old USE=bindist hinting behavior.

>>> Messages generated by process 10786 on 2011-03-31 09:41:57 CEST for package sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.7:

LOG: install

Providing a backwards compatibility non-compressed pci.ids

LOG: postinst

The 'pcimodules' program has been replaced by 'lspci -k'

>>> Messages generated by process 10786 on 2011-03-31 09:44:30 CEST for package media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0-r1:

WARN: postinst

Please make fontconfig configuration changes using `eselect fontconfig`

Any changes made to /etc/fonts/fonts.conf will be overwritten.

If you need to reset your configuration to upstream defaults, delete

the directory /etc/fonts/conf.d/ and re-emerge fontconfig.

>>> Messages generated by process 10786 on 2011-03-31 09:46:22 CEST for package mail-client/mutt-1.5.21-r1:

LOG: postinst

If you are new to mutt you may want to take a look at

the Gentoo QuickStart Guide to Mutt E-Mail:

   http://dev.gentoo.org/~grobian/guide-to-mutt.xml

>>> Messages generated by process 10786 on 2011-03-31 09:48:58 CEST for package app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138-r4:

LOG: prepare

Fallback PaX marking -m

WARN: postinst

Use 

  emerge vmware-server --config

to configure your installation of VMware Server 2.

In order to run VMware Server 2, you have to

be in the 'vmware' group.

VMWare Server also has issues when running on a JFS filesystem.  For more

information see http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122500#c94

```

When starting the vmware service, no error is shown on the terminal. But in the log file /var/log/vmware/hostd.log, I can see various errors below are excerpts from the log files with the various errors encountered.

```
[2011-04-01 09:30:36.083 'NetworkProvider' 3065321152 info] Unable to load hardware info file /etc/sysconfig/hwconf

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.090 'NetworkProvider' 3065321152 info] Ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR failed for nic vmnet1

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.095 'Hostsvc::AutoStartManager' 3065321152 info] VM autostart configuration: /etc/vmware/hostd/vmAutoStart.xml

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.436 'Locale' 3065321152 info] Locale subsystem initialized from /opt/vmware/server/lib/hostd/locale/ with default locale en.

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.436 'ResourcePool ha-root-pool' 3065321152 info] Resource pool instantiated                                                                                    

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.437 'ResourcePool ha-root-pool' 3065321152 info] Refresh interval: 60 seconds

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.456 'HostsvcPlugin' 3065321152 info] Plugin initialized

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.456 'App' 3065321152 info] Trying httpnfcsvc

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.456 'App' 3065321152 info] Trying internalsvc

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.457 'App' 3065321152 info] Trying nfcsvc

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.457 'Nfc' 3065321152 info] Breakpoints disabled

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.458 'Libs' 3065321152 info] Using system libcrypto, version 9080AF

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.460 'Nfc' 3065321152 info] File Services initialized fmgr([N6NfcSvc14NfcFileManagerE:0xb31b914])

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.460 'App' 3065321152 info] Trying ovfmgrsvc

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.460 'App' 3065321152 info] Trying partitionsvc

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.460 'App' 3065321152 info] Trying proxysvc

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.461 'Proxysvc' 3065321152 info] Proxy config filepath is /etc/vmware/hostd/proxy.xml

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.462 'Proxysvc' 3065321152 info] Plugin initialized

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.462 'App' 3065321152 info] Trying snmpsvc

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.462 'App' 3065321152 info] Trying solo

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.462 'App' 3065321152 info] Vmacore::InitSSL: doVersionCheck = false, handshakeTimeoutUs = 120000000

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.463 'Solo' 3065321152 info] Initialized SSL context with version all

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.465 'Fixed Datacenter' 3065321152 info] Host name: localhost.localdomain

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.465 'ComputeResource' 3065321152 info] Compute resource instantiated

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.465 'EnvironmentManager' 3065321152 info] Environments file: /etc/vmware/hostd/environments.xml

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.466 'EnvironmentManager' 3065321152 info] Descriptor loaded: vmx-03

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.528 'EnvironmentManager' 3065321152 info] Options loaded

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.536 'Libs' 3065321152 info] HAL05LoadHALLibraries: dlopened libhal.so.1.

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.537 'Libs' 3065321152 info] HAL05LoadHalLibraries: dlopened libdbus-1.so.3.

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.537 'Libs' 3065321152 info] HAL05Init: Error getting DBus connection: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory.

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.537 'Libs' 3065321152 info] HAL04LoadHALLibraries: Could not dlopen libhal.so.0.

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.580 'EnvironmentManager' 3065321152 info] Descriptor loaded: vmx-04

[2011-04-01 09:30:36.783 'EnvironmentManager' 3065321152 info] Options loaded
```

```
[2011-04-01 09:30:37.519 'ha-license-manager' 3065321152 info] CheckAndSetEvalSource: skipped on this platform

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.520 'Libs' 3065321152 warning] Licensecheck: Invalid license file.

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.521 'Libs' 3065321152 warning] Licensecheck: Invalid license file.

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.521 'ha-license-manager' 3065321152 info] LoadPseudoFeatures: skipped on this platform

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.522 'ha-license-manager' 3065321152 info] Acquire: Attempting to acquire license for feature: vmwServer, need qty=1 licenses

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.522 'Libs' 3065321152 info] HAL05LoadHALLibraries: dlopened libhal.so.1.

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.522 'Libs' 3065321152 info] HAL05LoadHalLibraries: dlopened libdbus-1.so.3.

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.522 'Libs' 3065321152 info] HAL05Init: Error getting DBus connection: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory.

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.522 'Libs' 3065321152 info] HAL04LoadHALLibraries: Could not dlopen libhal.so.0.                                                                               

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.522 'HostsvcPlugin' 3065321152 error] Failed to enumerate Pci devices

```

```
[2011-04-01 09:30:37.790 'Libs' 3065321152 info] HOSTINFO: Seeing Intel CPU, numCoresPerCPU 2 numThreadsPerCore 1.

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.790 'Libs' 3065321152 info] HOSTINFO: This machine has 1 physical CPUS, 2 total cores, and 2 logical CPUs.

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.792 'Libs' 3065321152 info] VixHost_ConnectEx: version -1, hostType 3, hostName (null), hostPort 0, options 868

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.792 'Libs' 3065321152 warning] rasterScale: failed to load pixops library from /opt/vmware/server/lib//lib/libpixops.so.2.0.4/libpixops.so.2.0.4: /opt/vmware/\

server/lib//lib/libpixops.so.2.0.4/libpixops.so.2.0.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.792 'Vmsvc' 3065321152 info] VMServices Plugin initialized

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.792 'ha-host' 3065321152 info] About:(vim.AboutInfo) {

   dynamicType = <unset>,                                                                                                                                                           

   name = "VMware Server", 

   fullName = "VMware Server build-203138", 

   vendor = "VMware, Inc.", 

   version = "2.0.2", 

   build = "203138", 

   localeVersion = <unset>, 

   localeBuild = <unset>, 

   osType = "linux-x86", 

   productLineId = "gsx", 

   apiType = "HostAgent", 

   apiVersion = "2.5u2server", 

}

```

```
[2011-04-01 09:30:37.798 'Solo' 3065321152 info] VM inventory configuration: /etc/vmware/hostd/vmInventory.xml

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.798 'VMFileChecker' 3065321152 info] VM config file '/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/testvmware/testvmware.vmx' already belongs to uid 0. Returning.

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.799 'VmMisc' 3065321152 info] Max supported virtual machines: 512

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.802 'Libs' 3057236848 info] readlink /var/run/vmware/e2e2d3c8244f2a0caa10b5bf76b15eaf: No such file or directory

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.802 'Libs' 3057236848 info] readlink /var/run/vmware/%2fvar%2flib%2fvmware%2fVirtual%20Machines%2ftestvmware%2ftestvmware%2evmx: No such file or directory

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.803 'Libs' 3057236848 info] Reloading config state: /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/testvmware/testvmware.vmx

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.845 'Libs' 3057236848 info] VMHS: Transitioned vmx/execState/val to poweredOff

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.851 'Libs' 3056708464 info] readlink /var/run/vmware/e2e2d3c8244f2a0caa10b5bf76b15eaf: No such file or directory

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.852 'Libs' 3056708464 info] readlink /var/run/vmware/%2fvar%2flib%2fvmware%2fVirtual%20Machines%2ftestvmware%2ftestvmware%2evmx: No such file or directory

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.903 'vm:/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/testvmware/testvmware.vmx' 3065321152 warning] Unable to get network object for network vmtest

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.910 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: summary, 16

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.910 'vm:/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/testvmware/testvmware.vmx' 3065321152 info] State Transition (VM_STATE_INITIALIZING -> VM_STATE_OFF)

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.911 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: disabledMethod, 16                                                                                 

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.934 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: overallStatus, 16

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.934 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: config, 16

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.934 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: snapshot, 16

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.935 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: capability, 16

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.935 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: disabledMethod, 16

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.935 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: name, 16

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.935 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: layout, 16

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.935 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: summary, 16

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.935 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: runtime, 16

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.935 'vm:/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/testvmware/testvmware.vmx' 3065321152 info] Initialized virtual machine.

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.951 'vm:/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/testvmware/testvmware.vmx' 3065321152 warning] Unable to get network object for network vmtest

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.965 'Vmsvc' 3065321152 info] Loaded virtual machine: /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/testvmware/testvmware.vmx

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.965 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: childConfiguration, ha-root-pool

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.965 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ADD: vm["16"], ha-root-pool

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.965 'PropertyProvider' 3060083568 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: summary.runtime, ha-root-pool

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.965 'VMFileChecker' 3065321152 info] VM config file '/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/test2vmware/test2vmware.vmx' already belongs to uid 0. Returning.

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.968 'Libs' 3057236848 info] readlink /var/run/vmware/2b61427f21b2402a131fe9e0fa924792: No such file or directory

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.968 'Libs' 3057236848 info] readlink /var/run/vmware/%2fvar%2flib%2fvmware%2fVirtual%20Machines%2ftest2vmware%2ftest2vmware%2evmx: No such file or directory

[2011-04-01 09:30:37.969 'Libs' 3057236848 info] Reloading config state: /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/test2vmware/test2vmware.vmx

[2011-04-01 09:30:38.011 'Libs' 3057236848 info] VMHS: Transitioned vmx/execState/val to poweredOff

```

```
[2011-04-01 09:30:38.067 'vm:/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/test2vmware/test2vmware.vmx' 3065321152 info] Initialized virtual machine.

[2011-04-01 09:30:38.082 'vm:/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/test2vmware/test2vmware.vmx' 3065321152 warning] Unable to get network object for network vmtest                      

[2011-04-01 09:30:38.095 'Vmsvc' 3065321152 info] Loaded virtual machine: /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/test2vmware/test2vmware.vmx

[2011-04-01 09:30:38.095 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: childConfiguration, ha-root-pool

[2011-04-01 09:30:38.095 'PropertyProvider' 3065321152 verbose] RecordOp ADD: vm["80"], ha-root-pool

[2011-04-01 09:30:38.095 'PropertyProvider' 3056180080 verbose] RecordOp ASSIGN: summary.runtime, ha-root-pool

[2011-04-01 09:30:38.119 'App' 3065321152 error] An error occurred while loading configuration "/opt/vmware/server/lib/settings",not all entries are being read. It is strongly enc\

ouraged that you manually inspect the file and fix any corruptions.

[2011-04-01 09:30:38.140 'App' 3065321152 error] An error occurred while loading configuration "/opt/vmware/server/lib/settings",not all entries are being read. It is strongly enc\

ouraged that you manually inspect the file and fix any corruptions.

[2011-04-01 09:30:38.141 'Host agent service' 3065321152 info] _servContent [N3Vim22ServiceInstanceContentE:0xb824458] fileManager returned [N6NfcSvc14NfcFileManagerE:0xb31b914], \

ref vim.FileManager:ha-nfc-file-manager

[2011-04-01 09:30:38.142 'Host agent service' 3065321152 warning] dvs manager not found

[2011-04-01 09:30:38.142 'SoapAdapter' 3065321152 info] Http Service started: TCPServerSocket(127.0.0.1:8307)

[2011-04-01 09:30:38.142 'Libs' 3065321152 info] Removing stale symlink /var/run/vmware/5bf0f70bc528722ab276a2784264c519

[2011-04-01 09:30:38.143 'Libs' 3065321152 info] Setup symlink /var/run/vmware/5bf0f70bc528722ab276a2784264c519 -> /var/run/vmware/root_0/1301643037793242_23667

```

Something that could be of importance, it is an x86 gentoo box running on a Pentium E with 2 cores. The guestOS is a fedora 14.

Is it really necessary to re-run vmware-config.pl after every update of vmware server?

----------

## RealNoob

I finally found the problem, it seems to be linked to the fact that I have not specified the license key after running vmware-config.pl after the upgrade. To fix the issue, I first downgrade vmware-server and vmware-modules, run vmware-config.pl and provide the license key and ensure everything was working correctly, then upgrade again to the last version of each package and make sure that I enter the license key.

Everything now is working as expected.

----------

